# replacing struts every 2 months!!



## maxpain (Feb 3, 2005)

does anyone else have this problem or is it just me? Its been happening for a year now and just spent $400 replacing front suspension 2 months ago and the front struts still go out!!! Changed springs, struts, ball joints, inner and outer tierod ends, strut mounts and control arm bushings. any ideas?


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

maxpain said:


> does anyone else have this problem or is it just me? Its been happening for a year now and just spent $400 replacing front suspension 2 months ago and the front struts still go out!!! Changed springs, struts, ball joints, inner and outer tierod ends, strut mounts and control arm bushings. any ideas?


what kind of struts are you buying? are the struts dust boots all torn up? are the bump stops non-existent?
i go through ball joints a little too often for my liking but that's about it for me.


----------



## maxpain (Feb 3, 2005)

shock211 said:


> what kind of struts are you buying? are the struts dust boots all torn up? are the bump stops non-existent?
> i go through ball joints a little too often for my liking but that's about it for me.


used kyb g2's, monroe's, and gaberial's. OEM replacement. they all end up the same i'm busting the valve inside. no compression but one hella rebound. sounds like an empty spray paint can with the ball rattling inside. the bump stops are pretty much gone. was going to replace next time around.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

maxpain said:


> used kyb g2's, monroe's, and gaberial's. OEM replacement. they all end up the same i'm busting the valve inside. no compression but one hella rebound. sounds like an empty spray paint can with the ball rattling inside. the bump stops are pretty much gone. was going to replace next time around.


are you lowered?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Tokico Blues or Koni reds.. just spend the extra little bit of money and buy a quality strut. all of the others are absolute crap. the KYB GR-2 is absolute minimum on stock springs, and not up to par for any aftermarket springs.


----------



## maxpain (Feb 3, 2005)

found that my bump stops were wore out. caused the shock to bottom out. i should have changed the first time. but we all do stupid stuff, like drivin' a honda.


----------

